# Skizze benötigt



## MaPo87 (17. Mai 2007)

Folgendes Problem. Ich zeichne seit paar Jahren nicht mehr, doch jetzt muss ich sogar für die Schule eine Illustration machen. Es geht um das Gedicht "Treibhaus der Langeweile" von Maurice Maeterlick, doch ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das gestalten soll. Eine kleine Skizze von einem oder anderem wäre total nett.
Also der Text geht folgendermassen:

"Oh, diese blaue Langeweile im Herzen!
Mit deutlichem Schauen
Im weinenden Mondschein
Meiner blauen Sehsuchtsträume.

Diese Langeweile blau wie das Treibhaus
Wo man eingeschlossen sieht durch
Scheiben tief und grün,
Bedeckt mit Mond und Glas

Die großen Pflanzungen
deren nächtliches Vergessen sich ausstreckt,
Unbeweglich weie ein Traum,
Auf den Rosen der Leidenschaften;

Wo sehr langsames Wasser sich erhebt
Vermischend den Mond und den Himmel
Und einen ewigen blaugrünen Seufzer
Gleichförmig wie ein Traum."

Wie gesagt ich brauch eure Hilfe.


----------



## ojamaney (18. Mai 2007)

Mein Gott, was für ein schwulstiges Gesülze 

Naja, nichstdestotrotz sah ich beim lesen durch ein Treibhausfenster auf den nächtlichen Mond der sich im See wiederspiegelte. Um mich herum sah ich Dornen und Blättern von Rosen. Alles war irgendwie tiefblau bis schwarz und die dünne  Fensterscheibe direkt vor meinem Gesicht spiegelte kaum erkennbar meinen sehnsüchtigen Blick nach oben wieder.

Hoffe das hilft Dir etwas auf die Sprünge


----------



## MaPo87 (18. Mai 2007)

Ja danke sehr.


----------

